# Perforation software v7.03



## راشد البلوشي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear fellows..

today i bring you 
Schlumberger Perforation Analysis software (SPAN v7.03) fully working and i make it protable..as its run anywhr without installation..

the sofware is in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

Its contain Password...

the password is 
"dihsaR"

enjoy


----------



## راشد البلوشي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

here is the software..

i remove the previous one.. cuz it was containing password

kindly remember me in ur prays


regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## m2rizk (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you my brother

Please, could you provide the user guide?:16:


----------



## m2rizk (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*missing files*

there are some missing files like gundata then program can not calculate any thing
please help


----------



## finder (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you for your help and effort for developing arab engineer and skills


----------



## تولين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## drilling engineer (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot 

well done

i need farcade software plz


----------



## white hawk (16 يناير 2011)

thanx alot but I couldnt find the attachments


----------



## yemenfalcon (26 يناير 2011)

Thanks a lot for kind help


----------



## AbdulR (27 يناير 2011)

Thanks a lot for your valuable contribution, but i still can not find the attachment.


----------



## أبا عبد الرحمن (8 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكور، لكنني لا اجد الرابط أو المرفق الذي أستطيع أن أحمل منه البرنامج؟؟


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

"مشكور، لكنني لا اجد الرابط أو المرفق الذي أستطيع أن أحمل منه البرنامج؟؟"اين اجد الرابط رجاءا؟


----------



## Abanob_pepo_2010 (6 مارس 2011)

ma3lesh ana mesh 3aref ezay a3mel download lel program we howa atached fen bezabt momken teshra7ly 3ashan ana me7tagoo awyyyyyyyyy plzzzzzz


----------



## eng-sari (9 مارس 2011)

where is it?


----------



## tiger55tiger (13 مارس 2011)

thanks you


----------



## صلاح أبوسجاد (23 مارس 2011)

شكريا يا اخي العزيز ونتمنى لك التوفيق والأستمرار


----------



## صلاح أبوسجاد (24 مارس 2011)

thank you very much but I can not find the link please.


----------



## aldambi (30 مارس 2011)

*اين اجد المرفقات؟؟؟!!!!!*



راشد البلوشي قال:


> hi dear fellows..
> 
> today i bring you
> Schlumberger Perforation Analysis software (SPAN v7.03) fully working and i make it protable..as its run anywhr without installation..
> ...


 اخي راشد...
ارى انك ما شاء الله عليك نشيط في المنتدى وانا اود ان اتوجه لك بسؤال .... مع اني حقيقتا اضع تسائلي بنوع من الاستحياء!!!!! فهل انت اشرت الى وجود الملف في المرفقات 
the sofware is in attached ونسيت ان تضع الملف المرفق؟؟؟؟ ام انني لم اتمكن من ايجاد المرفق؟ ان كان كذلك... فارجو من القائمين على الموقع اعادة النضر في ذلك ووضع اشارة دلالية للمرفق تكون واضحة خصوصا للملولين من على شاكلتي!!!!
ارجو الاجابة.... ولو ممكن ايضا برسالة خاصة ..... لو امكن.....
وعفوا على الدوشه والازعاج الذي قد اكون سببته لاحد منكم
thanks


----------



## manartv2 (4 أبريل 2011)

*Thanks a lot for kind help*


----------



## yemenfalcon (7 أبريل 2011)

I can't find the attachement .Can you put it in direct link .Thanks for your kind cooperation


----------



## zak1711 (2 مايو 2011)

I don't find the attachement!! could you please help me

thank a lot


----------



## yemenfalcon (11 مايو 2011)

Thanks ,where is the attachments


----------



## التمظفر (26 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 يوليو 2011)

*لم أجد اي رابط في الملحقات في اكثر من مرة. من فضلك هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى على شكل رابط في نفس الصفحة وليس في الملحقات ؟ جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 يوليو 2011)

*الأخ / راشد البلوشي المحترم *


*لم أجد اي رابط في الملحقات في اكثر من مرة. من فضلك هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى على شكل رابط في نفس الصفحة وليس في الملحقات ؟ جزاك الله خير*
​


----------



## mgadallah (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (12 يوليو 2011)

:67:


راشد البلوشي قال:


> hi dear fellows..
> 
> Today i bring you
> schlumberger perforation analysis software (span v7.03) fully working and i make it protable..as its run anywhr without installation..
> ...


----------



## bemanisoud (15 يوليو 2011)

thank you so much dude


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لماذا لايوجد موقع البرنامج او ربما الخلل في الsurfer


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامدكلوي (21 أغسطس 2011)

where is attachment?


----------



## white hawk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*i cant find the link
*​


----------



## بلقاسم بلال (27 سبتمبر 2011)

أين الموضوع لم أفهم شئ


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

where the attachment ????


----------



## marwan2022 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

where the link ???????????????????????????????


----------



## pet (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
شكرا أخ راشد على مواضيعك القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا 
بس أنا اريد أن أسأل على ال attachments فلم أفهمها ولم أعرف موقع وجودها لأني لم ألحظها من قبل أو أنها لم تمر علي من قبل وأرجوا الاهتمام وهدانا الله جميعا لنقرب مما يحب ويرضى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## moaid_2012 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## mostafa1414 (25 يناير 2012)

rashid i cannot find any attachment please i need it so much u can send it to my email [email protected]


----------



## selfcolor (31 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## mostafa1414 (2 فبراير 2012)

Rashad thanks so much 4 ur efforts 2 spread ur knowledge. actually i cannot find the software here could u please upload it again or write 2 me on my email at [email protected]
thanks dear may god please u


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 فبراير 2012)

I didn't see any attachment .can you you please send it on another link . Thanks


----------



## mali78 (5 مارس 2012)

thank you for your effort and would you please tell me where is the link


----------



## braq33 (5 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## eng.aliothman (9 مارس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## alberdi (7 يوليو 2012)

*[email protected]*


I didn't see any attachment .can you you please send it on another link . Thanks

[email protected] ​


----------



## improud2b (11 أغسطس 2012)

mail me the link 
[email protected]
i can't see the attachment


----------



## Oshei2008 (20 أغسطس 2012)

Thanks a lot brother.


----------



## bilaldz (21 أكتوبر 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxsssssssss


----------



## jemi_eng (22 أكتوبر 2012)

where is the attachment pls ?


----------



## ob_1592 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ثانكيووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## baghfay (4 يناير 2013)

tanks


----------



## assedjafar2007 (5 يناير 2013)

من شركة كامكو كل التحايا


----------



## mamado sherif (11 يناير 2013)

whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sabaoil (11 يناير 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 


ياجماعه ولي يسلمكم وين الاتاتشمنت مالقيته


----------



## alii2 (21 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## moaid_2012 (22 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم عفوا لايوجد الـــ attach file حبذا لو تعيد وضعه وشكرا


----------

